# Have Airport Extreme. Need: wifi bridge and repeater



## larry98765 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi All,

I have an Airport Extreme Basestation in one room near the DSL jack.

Looking for

1) a wireless bridge in another room (so I don't have to run wires to it) with about 4 ethernet jacks on it (to save from having to plug in the bridge AND a hub.)

2) and a wifi repeater, that I can simply place by a window to extend range to my garage.

I know that Airport basestations will work (the one I have now in router mode, one in bridge mode? and the other in WDS mode?) but that's $400 for two new APBS's.

I'd rather buy D-Link or some other less expensive solution, but I don't know which brand/model will work in WDS with my APBS (because I've been informed it's not a standard).

Any recommendations for specific models for both the bridge and repeater that would work best in the above described scenario?

Thanks much!


----------



## diablojota (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the new Airport offers this type of functionality.  Go to the site and check it out.
http://www.apple.com/airport/campus.html


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks diablojota, but please read my entire question. I know that Airport offers this. Looking for less expensive solutions.


----------



## larry98765 (Sep 15, 2004)

Since I posted this I got a Buffalo repeater which has been working flawlessly.


----------



## pds (Sep 16, 2004)

Buffalo repeater - sounds like an old rifle to shoot wooly mammals. 

Have a link to the beast?


----------



## bobw (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless.php


----------

